# Nightfishing on Myrtle beach



## bigsam8686 (Dec 27, 2005)

i never fished at Myrtle beach before. i fish at tybee a good bit. i like to sit on the pier on tybee at night to catch sharks. is there anywhere where i can do that at myrtle beach? i aslo need to know what i should bring for Myrtle during the day.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Welcome to the fam bigsam  . You cannot shark fish anywhere in Myrtle.

What sorta gear do you have already and plan on bringing with ya? Just about the same stuff should get ya by on the pier up here.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

So if you are in myrtle beach and fishing at night for "what ever will bite" with gear that is big enough to catch a small shark what will they do to you. Especially if you do "accidentally" catch one. I am just wondering because I will be down this weekend and like big sam would like to catach a few toothed critters. Anyway thanks for any help. Also if I cant go after the sharks what else would be biting down that way right now.

John


----------



## bigsam8686 (Dec 27, 2005)

where can i night fish?


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

If you can reel it up unassisted you can unhook it and throw it back. You can't use a net or gaff. It is a five hundred dollar fine and overnight in jail.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

This one was argued last year and I think there are opinions that move from far right to far left. Each has his own. You'll know you're shark fishing when you wake up in Ted C. Collins Law Enforcement Center. And, if you're really lucky, J. Rueben Long. 

Seriously, it's up to the officer and the judge to interpret the law.


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

Judges interpret law; officers can only apply it


----------



## snapper whipper (Jan 2, 2004)

Are we talking illegal in Horry County? Myrtle city limits? Georgetown County?

SnapperWhipper


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

I know it is illigal to shark fish in horry county from the shore and im pretty sure this applies to all of South Carolina...I think that the rule is that you have to go a mile offshore and the you can gaff them or someting like that.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

It is illegal in Horry county from the beach or pier. Other counties are legal.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

Off of this subject, can some of you guys explain to me in easy to understand terms....What's the thrill of shark fishing?

I know people who do it, and I myself have caught sharks while king and spanish fishing and even trolling offshore. BUT, no matter how many times someone tries to convince me of how "thrilling" it is, I can not seem to grasp the underlying concept of fishing for and catching one the easiest things in the ocean to hook. Put out blood, slap the water and toss a hunk of meat, no bait presentation necessary and no skill needed. What's the thrill?

Is it not more enjoyable to put time and effort into bait presention and actually attempting to catch a fish that "fights" against coming in rather than pulling in dead weight? And that's pretty much what it is, pulling dead weight. 

I'm not trying to knock anyone here, I just simply would like to hear why nearly everyone who comes here to ask advice and even a couple who are here all the time see this as a sport. How about fishing for something that takes skill, knowledge and finesse like flounder or kingfish? Sorry guys, but I equate catching a shark to getting arrested for peeing on a police car...do the obvious and simple things and you get the obvious and easy result.


----------



## scsurfcaster (Mar 21, 2004)

I have only caught 2 sharks of any size off the beach and both faught well. The second one, a bonnethead around 4.5 feet fork took about 10 minutes and had 2 20 to 40 yd runs and 3 shor 10 or so yd runs amybe my drag was too light:--| I am kinda picky about my drag being right. Took it at about 70 yds out. the biggest red drum at 26" didnt do near as much and it was on lighter tackle. Now a big skate is different that is a pure tug of war. One took 30 minutes to beach for me and that was pulling hard . came in about 40 pounds and a foot thick. about 50 yds out to start. Now if you want to get into presentation I have also fly fished...alot for trout in freshwater. That is a noble sport with a major in presentation. It seems to me that just about anything hungry that gets a bait in front of it will eat. What is your kind of fishing?


----------



## bigsam8686 (Dec 27, 2005)

Im from Augusta and its not every day i can shark fish. i love to bass fish. there is nothin like finesse fishing for bass. i also love to catch thes big stripers in the savannah river. i also love to catch theses big swole shellcrackers and redbreast


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

I'll try to answer the "Why fish for sharks?" question. I grew up shark fishing, thats really all I wanted to catch for years. Yes, I fished for other species, but I loved and still love sharkn'. I know everybody wants to catch the biggest fish they can, reguardless of what you fish for. So If you want "big" go "BIG", sharks. True they are not a "finesse" type fish, but by all means they are not stupid. They can be just as stand-offish as other game fish. And for the "dead weight" thing, no sir, I don't think so. They are a bulldog type fighter, they just keep pulling. Unless you hook into a mako or a spinner, than they can jump as much as any tarpon or bilfish.
I really feel most people want to catch sharks because they are just that....sharks. Shark...just the name mothers a natural fear in most people. Most of that is the fault of "Hollywood" and the other uninformed, who make them out to be "mosters" "man-eaters" "eating machines". That's all a load of crap. They are fish, yes they have a particular nitch if you will, but they are just big fish. I believe that some people shark fish to overcome those fears. Some do it to "show off", "Hey, look at me i caught a shark".:--| Those guys are idiots. And no I don't care if that "hurt your feelings"!!! Others, like myself, just like to catch "BIG FISH". Also I really don't know many people that don't like the tast of shark steaks off a grill. But hey, I really don't know that many people. 
Anyway I hope this may shed some light....but this is just MHO. 

tight lines
paully


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

The thrill of shark fishing. Well I am with Pauly on this one, Sharks offer a unique opportunity to catch a very large fish from the shore. There are a few other fish such as Bull reds and big cobes that can also fill this need for big a pull and I would love to catch them too, but they are not always avvailable to the shore bound angler. And since I only get a few chances a year to have a go at it. It is nice to have anything bite my line. And the comment about skill and bait presentation I felt was a bit off. You still have to get the right bait put it on the right rig, make sure that the hook is presented in a way as to get his lip, and make sure all your knots and crimps are done properly so he cant get off once you hook him. I think it does take much preperation and at least a little bit of skill to bring in a large shark to the beach. Anyway I have caught plenty of flounder on both live and artificial bait heck even on my fly rod, and while that is still fun, sometimes I want something with some brute strength that makes you sore just from fighting it. Anyway that is just my reason for trying to catch sharks.


----------



## red shark (May 25, 2006)

I think everyone here who has a favorite species they target wonders why would anyone want to fish for the other species. I fish alot of bass tourneys and i love them, but i also have the strong desire to cross paths with a swimming dinosaur also. Very sporting to me. Unique tackle, different methods of deployment and presentation. Plus how many different species do we fish for that could hunt us back. Thus, a dash of excitement and adrenaline.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Shark fishin*

In NC waters where I fish it is very legal to catch sharks. Any night during the summer months it is easy to find someone at the end of the pier shark fishing. It is a fun and enjoyable way of spending some time, just like king fishing. I don't king fish. I don't shark fish. Althought I have caught my fair share of large sharks from the surf. I ejoy catching anything that pulls hard.

Why I enjoy catching sharks? The same reason I enjoy catching drum. They pull hard. We can't eat a big drum. We can eat a big shark of the appropriate species. Shark steaks are great. Peope still fish for big drum. 

I fish in Carolina Beach. There are by far more large sharks caught than big reds. If I catch a shark while fishing for drum I am not dissapointed in my catch. I am pretty dang happy I caught it and got it to the beach. 

I really don't care what I catch as long as I am catching something. Some fish just have more glory behind them (drum, king, cobe). I see nothing wrong with trying to catch a shark if you enjoy the pull. 

I enjoy fishing for mullet, spot, trout, flounder, blues etc...... anything that bites the bait that I presented to them. 

Just my 02.

Mullet


----------



## EXTREMEFISHERMAN (Mar 28, 2006)

*Shark Fishing...Educating the Public*

I am originally from Kansas...I came here a couple of years ago with one dream, catch a big fish surffishing. Sure, you can catch anything from the boat (it is easy). When it comes to Surf Fishing it takes a lot more skill...I learned two years ago from another guy that Sharks around here are not as bad as the public makes them out to be...I have caught many four foot sharks with light tackle on the beach with hundreds of people in the water. I fish Hilton Head where fisherman are looked down on because of what we bring in...I get dozens of people who surround me after I land a big shark, taking pictures and wanting to see the catch. I always hold the shark, no matter what, since I am not sure what it will do if it is flipping around on the beach. I let people touch and feel the shark, letting them know that they are not the big "Man Eaters" the media and people make them out to be. I was a little afraid to hold a shark the first time I caught one, but this guy I met taught me the correct ways to handle them. I always tell people that Sharks (around the Carolinas) are not as dangerous as some other sea creatures...Jellyfish, stingrays, and the barbs of Catfish (those will make your hand swell up real well!) account for many more injuries than any shark. Two weeks ago I was fishing for blues, when Six large hammer heads swam right around me... They don't really care about humans too much unless you are doing something really stupid. Florida seems to be more dangerous since they have the ultra Aggressive Bull Sharks. Bull Sharks are the most aggressive sharks in the world and give sharks a bad name. Bull Sharks account for more attacks and injuries than any other shark put together. I have no idea why any shark fishing would be illegal... I guess they don't want to scare away the tourists.
Tourists sometimes yell at me when they see me catching sharks. They think I am attracting them, but if the water was much more clear they would see sharks are every where. I have seen many times when five foot sharks swim up right next to the tourons, and they don't even notice! I guess they think that the Ocean is a playground, not a living moving thing. The sharks should be the least of their worries. 

To tell you the truth, I would rather catch whiting, Reds, trout, and Mackeral, but hey, I'll take what can I get.


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

Lots of great, right on the money comments regarding shark fishing, guys. I enjoy catching (and releasing) most every species that swims. Sharks are no exception. I had the opportunity to fish Orange Beach, Alabama last summer. After a 45 minute fight, with numerous runs, I managed to land a 6 ft bull shark. Talk about a fight! I was sore for 2 days!  Last week I spent a couple days @ Cherry Grove. Fishing was slow: few blues, whiting and a big pompano . . . plus 2 healthy 3-foot sand sharks. The sharks put a _*nice*_ bend in my spiked OM's! The point is that sharks are exciting game fish for many people, but to each his own. Just stick to what trips your trigger.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

MBsandflea said:


> ....What's the thrill of shark fishing?
> 
> I can not seem to grasp the underlying concept of fishing for and catching one the easiest things in the ocean to hook. Put out blood, slap the water and toss a hunk of meat, no bait presentation necessary and no skill needed. What's the thrill?
> 
> Is it not more enjoyable to put time and effort into bait presention and actually attempting to catch a fish that "fights" against coming in rather than pulling in dead weight? And that's pretty much what it is, pulling dead weight.


There will always be a soft spot in my heart for shark fishing, since that is what started me salwater fishing a few years ago....

It's true that sharks are not very picky eaters, and therein lies the charm. A buddy and I once caught 17 four footers in an hour and a half of fishing, and probably missed just as many...couldn't even sit down for reels screaming. 

I'll have to respectfully disagree on the "reeling in dead weight" thing...Every shark I've caught, from new-borns, to my best, a 5' 5" Bull from the sand, put up a pretty good tussle.

Shark fishing is a night-time thing for me, in most cases, and that adds to the excitement, because I can hear the Jaws theme music every time I wade out to cast, or every time a reel goes off.

MBSandflea, I'd like to cordially invite you down St. Simons and Jekyll way for a Midnight to Dawn sharkin' mission. Take me up on it, and if you don't enjoy it, I'll buy your breakfast, and gas back home!


----------



## gasurffish (Jul 27, 2003)

*Plenty of action with sharkl*

I compare shark fishing with bass where they jump out of the water, take long runs and generally are not passive. I agree with Railroader
come down to St Simons or Jekyll . I also think croakers and whiting are fun to catch the whole experience, never realy know what is next,


----------



## bigsam8686 (Dec 27, 2005)

Does the apache pier close at night?


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

bigsam8686 said:


> Does the apache pier close at night?


Midnight.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

MBsandflea said:


> Off of this subject, can some of you guys explain to me in easy to understand terms....What's the thrill of shark fishing?
> 
> I know people who do it, and I myself have caught sharks while king and spanish fishing and even trolling offshore. BUT, no matter how many times someone tries to convince me of how "thrilling" it is, I can not seem to grasp the underlying concept of fishing for and catching one the easiest things in the ocean to hook. Put out blood, slap the water and toss a hunk of meat, no bait presentation necessary and no skill needed. What's the thrill?
> 
> ...


If it pulls on my string, then I love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigsam8686 (Dec 27, 2005)

Can i do any surf fishing all night?


----------



## smallie53 (Sep 3, 2005)

*"shark fishin"*

I am usually just a 1 week a year surf fisherman. Am i fishing for sharks? Not really. I start with squid or frozen mullet and then use what I catch in the cast net or a piece of something small that I have caught.Have hooked up with something that would run drag like crazy and just slowly move down the beach . (Ray?).Have caught lots of whiting. Have caught way to many catfish. Have never caught caught anything off the Beach that gave a good fight that was not a shark. Well,once,I might have had a cobia. Never beached it. If this makes me a shark fisherman,so be it. I have tried to target trout with shrimp but seem to throw off the bait 75% of my casts. Just trying to enjoy the surf . Steve


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 1, 2014)

Sharks are not worth the effort , they are useless and illegal. Some of the 3ft clean black tips are good to eat if blead out and cleaned immediately. There are way to many other fish that are a lot more fun to catch and better to eat than the shark. There are too many around as it is in my opinion. When using bloody chunks or chum to fish for them it draws them in and a lot more than are caught. They eat or chase away the good fish and if are caught its illegal and they tear up equipment. To sum up sharks are a pain , illegal to catch and ruin the fishing of quality fish.............People PLEASE choose a better and legal type of fish to target ...........


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

we need a separate forum page just for shark fishing


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

MBsandflea said:


> Off of this subject, can some of you guys explain to me in easy to understand terms....What's the thrill of shark fishing?
> 
> I know people who do it, and I myself have caught sharks while king and spanish fishing and even trolling offshore. BUT, no matter how many times someone tries to convince me of how "thrilling" it is, I can not seem to grasp the underlying concept of fishing for and catching one the easiest things in the ocean to hook. Put out blood, slap the water and toss a hunk of meat, no bait presentation necessary and no skill needed. What's the thrill?
> 
> Is it not more enjoyable to put time and effort into bait presentation and actually attempting to catch a fish that "fights" against coming in rather than pulling in dead weight? And that's pretty much what it is, pulling dead weight.


This is my personal opinion, not an attack.

If I wanted to put "time and effort into bait presentation", I would have taken up Fly fishing and be obsessive-compulsive about trying to get every "hair & feather" into perfect position on my custom-tied flies. To me, Fly fishing is more of an "art form" than it is "fishing" . . . I have tried it and could not stand it - LOL! 

So, what is the "thrill" of Shark-fishing ? For me, it's catching something large, powerful, and dangerous ( even more so at night ) ... I conjure up scenes from "Jaws" and similar movies from my childhood. Quite simply, there is a "mystique" about Sharks and I enjoy the adrenalin rush from catching them !

As for "dead weight", I can tell that you have never hooked into a large shark from land. If you were on a boat, in the right area a Mako Shark would teach you a lesson about it definitely not being "dead weight" . Check out this VIDEO ( Yeah, a FLY ROD - The FUN starts at 7:30 into the video ! )


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Bill don't be bringing up threads from 2006 or I will send you back to Cuba so Castro can spear you with a sailfish


----------



## Razor1138 (Jun 13, 2012)

dollarbill said:


> Sharks are not worth the effort , they are useless and illegal. Some of the 3ft clean black tips are good to eat if blead out and cleaned immediately. There are way to many other fish that are a lot more fun to catch and better to eat than the shark. There are too many around as it is in my opinion. When using bloody chunks or chum to fish for them it draws them in and a lot more than are caught. They eat or chase away the good fish and if are caught its illegal and they tear up equipment. To sum up sharks are a pain , illegal to catch and ruin the fishing of quality fish.............People PLEASE choose a better and legal type of fish to target ...........


Easy to spot uneducated fishers.


----------



## Saltmonster (May 21, 2014)

*Sportfish*



Razor1138 said:


> Easy to spot uneducated fishers.


Sharks r way more fun than catching kings!!!!! Waiting on a pier for hours ,days and sometimes years to catch a fish that takes a bait and runs out several hundred yards of line an then you basically just reel him back in dead!ive caught my share and sharks fight 10x better than any king I have ever caught!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

This thread is going downhill fast.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

SmoothLures said:


> This thread is going downhill fast.


Here's to swimmin' with bow-legged women !!!


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

I agree with The Skink


----------



## Garth? (Mar 9, 2014)

As far as I know you can surf fish 24/7 so long as it's not a park area.


----------

